# Reiki



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

I am a level one Usui Reiki practitioner and curious if there are others here who are reiki?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 2, 2006)

Not me but i know a few


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Mar 4, 2006)

I received Reiki level 1 as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2006)

What is Reiki?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> What is Reiki?


I was just gonna get around to that. 

Reiki, literally translated, means "life force" and what we call Reiki healing is the use of the spiritual energy that runs through us and around us.

Most Reiki practitioners use symbols that have been endowed upon them through the process called an attunement where the recipient's energies are balanced and the symbols are sent telepathically to the recipient.  Some masters, I hear, will test the process and ask what the recipient saw, and the recipient will draw the symbols they "saw" during the process.

There are many forms of Reiki, and one of the most common is Usui Reiki.

Here's an interesting page on this.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 6, 2006)

Level 2 reiki user here.  I got it while attending a earth energy healing school in Seattle.  I'm not gonna explain earth energy, its about chakra's and energy movement.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Jeff Boler (Mar 8, 2006)

This is an interesting topic, as Reiki's uses have become a topic of debate hear in Kentucky.  For some background, I work with the Massage Therapy board here in Kentucky, and there have been some on-going arguements as to whether or not energy modalities, such as Reiki, should be recognized by such governing boards.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Seigi (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm a level 2 Reiki practitioner & in MI. the local hospitals are beginning to integrate Reiki, Qigong & Tai chi into their practices for patients.

Peace


----------



## Laeticia (Mar 25, 2006)

I got my 1st degree of Usui reiki a few weeks ago.

Have you been treating training injuries with reiki? I'd be interested in hearing some "true stories" etc. I haven't had so far anything bad, but I've skipped migraine meds a few nights when I've felt a possible migraine coming and treated it with reiki - nothing in the morning!


----------



## Seigi (Mar 25, 2006)

I've done the same for my wife, When she has a Migraine I use Reiki & she feels better in a few minutes. It's wonderful.

Though I haven't really tried it on Martial arts injuries, but I will now.
Thanks...

Peace


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 25, 2006)

I am interested in this Reiki (&#38666;&#27671;).  I must admit that I had never really heard of it.  The characters that were chosen are very interesting.  We all know about ki (&#27671;), but rei (&#38666;) is a kanji variant of (&#38728;) which means; _sorcerers praying for rain_.  Use of these words together in Japanese can mean _mystery_.  How do you all learn this practice?

ron


----------



## Laeticia (Mar 26, 2006)

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> but rei (&#38666;) is a kanji variant of (&#38728;) which means; _sorcerers praying for rain_. Use of these words together in Japanese can mean _mystery_.


 
Rei is used also to mean "soul" or "spirit", in a slightly magical sense (like tennô-rei &#22825;&#30343;&#38666;, literally the spirit of the Emperor, which is the divine spirit that was supposed to descend in the new emperor of Japan during his enthronement rites, thus making him a direct link to the goddess Amaterasu).

As to how it's learned, traditionally by initiations (opening of the reiki channel) from a reiki master. I underwent a weekend seminar with initiations where we were taught the positions for the hands and other practical stuff. There are books that supposedly teach you how to do it, but my PERSONAL opinion is that they are even less useful than books that teach you MA: with the teaching why not and always with a grain of salt, but without the initiation and the oral teachings (that are important, it's a traditional japanese art and they tend to have this kind of things) I don't see how it's going to help. 

There's lots of different reiki and reiki lineages out there, so if you're interested I'd suggest trying to find someone who teaches Usui reiki, someone who can give you a clear lineage (japanese art = lineage) and who does keep the practise simple (ie leaves the crystals etc out of the pic). But again this is my opinion, and I've been known to be a purist in some things...  Everyone to their own.

Cheers,
Laeticia


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 27, 2006)

Reiki is more or less an good means for focusing and manipulating your energy patterns.  I'm in noooo way a new age type but this stuff has great applications for things in my life.  I have an anxiety disorder that makes my life nice and fun with panic attacks hit.  I use my reiki to smooth my energy that is going to my brain to reduce the effects of my panic attacks.  Also to focus...

Its not bad stuff either.  Nothing like a little sei he ki to liven your day when you need it.


----------



## shifu (Mar 27, 2006)

I am a researcher of internal healing arts (I hold Internal Arts Accreditation with the World Taiji Boxing Association). I am also a Master Level (Whatever that means!) in Reiki and it's offshoot, Seichim.

Seichim is a more female type energy with many hand movements similar to the martial arts.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 14, 2006)

My folks did the whole thing a while ago, and have used it many times since. Perhaps I can talk to them about this. I'm finding that my interests are increasingly leaning towards the healing arts. While Wing Chun and Aikido are still of the utmost importance to me, the likes of TCM and TJM are becoming more and more appealing. *Hmmmm*....


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 17, 2006)

Im a level 4 cleric with a +4 mace of...

Oh wait... wrong thread.

This is what you were sending me all the weird hand stuff for back in the day, right Shesulsa?


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2006)

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> I am interested in this Reiki (&#38666;&#27671;). I must admit that I had never really heard of it. The characters that were chosen are very interesting. We all know about ki (&#27671;), but rei (&#38666;) is a kanji variant of (&#38728;) which means; _sorcerers praying for rain_. Use of these words together in Japanese can mean _mystery_. How do you all learn this practice?
> 
> ron


 
but rei (&#38666;)

This particular character means Shaman, esp. a female Shaman


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> This is what you were sending me all the weird hand stuff for back in the day, right Shesulsa?


Actually, that was Jin Shin Jiutsu, which I'll start a thread on soon.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, that was Jin Shin Jiutsu, which I'll start a thread on soon.



OHHHH yeah that was it.


----------



## FinalCrowing (Aug 17, 2006)

I just heard about Reiki the other day.  The bass player for my favorite band is into it apparently.  But where/how do you learn it?


----------



## NLMontana (Aug 17, 2006)

_Reiki_, Japanese for Universal Life Force, is a form of energy healing based upon a science of calligraphies or geometric patterns, which are found in the Sanskrit Sutras.  It was developed in the 1800's by a Japanese theologian, Dr. Mikao Usui.  He found calligraphies in the Sutras that are inherent in the forms of Tai-Chi and Kung Fu (and also others of the most traditional of martial arts, based on kata).

As he did not understand that the drawings he was seeing were actually pictorial representations of movements of the physical body, Dr. Usui created a process whereby he could attune an individual to these symbols through a ritualistic process of implanting the calligraphies in an initiate's energy field using the symbols in specific sequential order.  He called this process _Usui Shiki Ryoho Reiki_  the Usui System of Natural Healing with Universal Life Force.

These Reiki symbols, which up to now have not been studied by traditional martial artists, have been identified in the forms of the most traditional martial arts systems and thus are now an integral part of the study of the higher order of martial arts.  All of these symbols have been considered sacred secrets of martial arts and Reiki, as they are teachings of the ancient mysteries (hence the symbol for mystery). 

When Usui developed the attunement process, which is the most integral part of Reiki, he altered the structure of the Universal Life Force (the Tai-Chi)  he accelerated it.  A century plus later there are hundreds of thousands of traditional Reiki practitioners who are working with this energy at an accelerated rate, and hundreds of thousands who work with it at the slower rate in traditional martial arts forms.  Our responsibility actually becomes quite clear:  If we choose to study one level of this energy we must study the other.  The interdependency of these art forms cannot be denied for they are, in both form and substance, one and the same.

Traditional Reiki, as taught by the multitude of masters (American Reiki Master Assn., The Blah Blah Reiki Assn., The Blah Blah Touch Assn., etc.), is a valid art.  So are the traditional martial arts.  However, without using the complementary martial arts forms and all of the symbols inherent therein, practitioners of the discipline of Reiki will continue to find themselves challenged beyond their ability to heal themselves or to maintain their health.  Likewise, if martial artists do not begin to accelerate their energy through Reiki initiation and attunement to all of the symbols in their accelerated form, they will spend their lifetime attempting to master a discipline that has grown far beyond their grasp owing to the acceleration of the Universal Life Force.

It is the alchemy of these disciplines that will enable us to maintain our health, our youth, our vitality and everything else, and to accelerate our energy to accommodate the changes that are coming our way.

In martial arts, we study ch'i to embrace its physical empowerment and thus fuel our body with the energy that is the Universal Life Force.  In Reiki, we study ki to embrace its spiritual empowerment and thus fuel
our spirit with the energy that is the Universal Life Force.  What a world this will be when we, as Masters of the higher order of these disciplines, finally choose to grasp the compleat power inherent in their alchemy.  What a world this will be.



Thank you.


----------



## NLMontana (Aug 17, 2006)

By the way, look up "New Age," "Holistic Healing," "Massage Therapy," in the yellow pages, or search Reiki on the Web.  There are about 5 billion people calling themselves masters out there.

Very important:  Speak to several Masters before you train.  There are entirely too many masters in this field, making entirely too much money.

If I can be of service in any way, please send a PM.

Best regards.


----------



## shifu (Aug 17, 2006)

I Hold Master Degree in Reiki and Seichim but feel to many charge for what is essentiall or should be a free art.


----------



## NLMontana (Aug 17, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with an exchange of energy, be it money or bartering with something else.

Giving something this valuable away for free is like teaching someone all the way through BB without charging them a penny.  We must be responsible for engendering gratitude.  Otherwise, we end up with students who walk out with a BB and years later run into a security person and tell them they stopped studying because there was nothing else to learn.

Reiki is a sacred art.  It is a teaching of the ancient mysteries, just as the higher order of martial arts is a teaching of the ancient mysteries.  These arts are not meant for the common practitioner.  They are for those who strive to move beyond mediocrity.  We must never forget this.

Best regards.


----------



## lulflo (Aug 17, 2006)

Level II attuned Usui Reiki.

I was training one day and my teacher, who is also my Reiki teacher, was showing me energy exercises and unintentionally directed a massive amount of energy my way and I became physically ill.  Pale face, cold sweat and I was becoming nauseous.  This was before I was aware of Reiki at all.  He asked me if I was feeling okay because I was visually going down hill.  This was truly a first for me regarding energy and the effects it could have.  I asked if I could take a minute to regain my composure and he told me to have a seat on a stool and relax.  He asked me if he could do Reiki and I trust him immensely so I gave my okay.  He put his hands on my head and I immediately felt the energy inside my body go down from my head to around my middle and I stopped feeling light headed, my color returned and my stomach was no longer turning.  I was so impressed that I inquired further about Reiki and convinced him to teach me.  I have been practicing for about five years now and have continued to work on getting the opportunity to be attuned for Master/Teacher, but as it goes, the time has not presented itself yet, we talk about it often, but I'll be patient.

I have used Reiki for my wife during childbirth when she had the epidural and was getting the beginning of a headache.  I didn't inquire about how she was feeling, but the next day when she had some time to recoup, she thanked me for helping her, she said that after I held her head in my hands, her headache went away and she felt much better.

I have never taken any formal massage classes or anything, but since being attuned, I have been able to almost "see" the muscles I massage and have been told that the massages I have given are very effective.  I attribute much of the success to Reiki.

Well that's enough then.

Farang - Larry


----------



## marlon (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to Reiki Larry.. do not forget to play with the energy often and do not just wait till something hurts.  it is a wonerful aid to many things

Marlon


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

This Reiki thing sounds extremely interesting.  I am taking notice of it mainly because I am involved with a healing art myself, but it isn't Reiki.  I have been asked if I used Reiki healing before when I offered healing to a friend of mine, and it perplexed me that people have actually begun learning how these healing arts work.  I didn't know she knew of it, but she said her mother practices it, and she's from Canada!  I would be interested in seeing the similarities and differences between my healing art and this Usui Reiki art, but for now I will just watch this thread and let the experts talk.  

I will say that I am very glad to see more healers out there. ^_^ It's very exciting that there are others with a desire to help and heal those that are ailing somehow.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeff Boler said:


> This is an interesting topic, as Reiki's uses have become a topic of debate hear in Kentucky. For some background, I work with the Massage Therapy board here in Kentucky, and there have been some on-going arguements as to whether or not energy modalities, such as Reiki, should be recognized by such governing boards.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
Hello,
my browser just erased my message so I will do my best to recap.
I would have to quote an old teacher on this on "Absolute No!" I do not feel that there should be a Reiki board. I feel practices like massage need licensure, and the like, as they are very physical and could involve risk of accidental injury if used incorrectly.
If you remember, there was a "reiki board" when Mrs. Hawayo Takata brought it to the US, and we ended up with $10,000 attunement fees. Anyway, I feel that in line with the dichotomous nature of the universe there are two sides to the proposal. 
I understand that in Missouri to practice and charge for Reiki healing you must belong to one of three groups which I feel are sort of elitist. The aforementioned groups include 1.) Doctor (including Chiropractic etc.), 2.) Clergy, or 3.) Massage therapist. I feel that obviously Reiki is a natural practice, and somthing we all have and thus do (Ki/Chi), anyone can thus learn to become a really good Reiki practicioner with a little effort, just as anyone can learn how to speak, and reason with new word in their native tongue is relatively short time. So a licensure board would allow for "us practicioners" who are just that, to be able to practice reiki in a professional setting. This whole situation actually goes to charging for reiki service, you can DO reiki, but you cannot charge for it, at least around these parts without belonging to one of the above groups. Charing is another topic though, but I'm sure you remember the one about Mikao Usui going around the countryside healing everyone after he discovered this modality, and it did them no good, but you have to pay for all things in the universe, be it monetary or otherwise, unless you give you cannot recieve.
But back to the original thread, I think this would be more of a hassel than a good. For instance, how would the board choose which Reiki schools to recognize, and what sub-branches of those etc. For instance Usui, sure, how about Kundalini, Karuna, Seichem etc. You cannot regulate anything spiritual in reality, because all living things are spiritual in nature. We all have and thus can use Ki/Chi, Reiki is just a method of doing so, moving toward our true nature. So with all of this in mind how would you reconize someone attuned 20 years ago, or how about it someone was attuned online, as some have done with mixed results...The list of pottential problems is endless, and I feel the endgame of such a board would oppress many legit practicioners/teachers in the Reiki community...We all just need to keep to our inner light and have honesty as our best policy...
With Love, and Light,
--Josh


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 10, 2007)

shifu said:


> I Hold Master Degree in Reiki and Seichim but feel to many charge for what is essentiall or should be a free art.


Hi Ron,
Maybe you remember the one about Mikao Usui, newly discovered Reiki, and went about the countryside healing everyone for free, but in a year they were all back begging to be healed again. You have to pay for this in some form, that is the spiritual connection, and healing from the practicioner, because ya' cant pay for Ki/Chi ;-)
I have found that many people do not see this a legitimate _unless _they have to pay for it, and coincidently appriciate it more...Now it all comes down to ethics as to when, and how(much) to charge, but thats a different thread...
Just a little thought provoking eh?
Love, and Light,
--Josh


----------



## Nobody (May 19, 2007)

I have several question about Reiki!

What are the major organization in America offering course in it an certifications?

What is with the levels?  What defines the level?  What is contained in the different levels?

Why does it cost so much for each level?  

Does it mainly focus on meditation for its development?  How much time is spent in meditation percentage wise?

What is meant by there are many organization offering Reiki?  I mean, what are the names of these organization?

What is the certification process?  How do you take what ever test or certification need to be considered a certain level of Reiki practitioner?
Where do they keep proof of your being a certified practitioner of Reiki?

Just need answers!  Not intending to offend just have always wondered.


----------



## marlon (May 21, 2007)

Nobody said:


> I have several question about Reiki!
> 
> What are the major organization in America offering course in it an certifications?
> 
> ...


 

thee are many different organizations  Reiki Alliance, American Reiki Msters association, Barbara Ray Webbers  organization  and many many more.  As people became reiki masters they wanted to do things their own way and started there own thing.  Every reiki master should be able to trace thier lineage through thier teachers to Mikao Usui.  eg marlon wilson, Brian morin, roger laforge, arthur roberstson, iris ishakura mrs takata, dr. hayashi , mikao usui.  Since Reiki is relatively young through usui the lineage can be verified with a few phone calls.  It is not usually taught as meditation based but that has grteat benefits and is probably how it was originally taught.  reiki is taught on an empowerment basis.  level one is a basic opening up to the energy, level 2 invovles attunment to certains keys that help to focus the energy in specific ways and level three gives the tools necessary in order to open another up to channel this energy for themselves.   I personally feel time in between levels is very important but others do not.  A lot of variations come from many new age people who take reiki and blend it with the 'messages' they  recieve and then create something new.  prices vary greatly as does teaching ability.  not every expensive person is good nor is every person offering to teach for free good.  hope this helps
respectfully,
marlon


----------

